# Überladen von Operatoren



## Java/CppProgrammer (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo allerseits.
Ist es möglich den Operatoren wie + - oder == mit Java für eingene Klassen eine eigene Funktionalität zuzuweisen, wie in C++? 
Also im Prinzip:

class Schwein
{
  public int gewicht;
}

....
Schwein a,b 
if(a==b)....

Blödes Beispiel ich weiß, mir fällt grad nicht besseres ein.  
EDIT:   Ich hab grad in den Sticky "Kurzer allgemeiner Hinweis zu Fragestellungen" gesehen und gemerkt, dass mein Thread gegen ihn Verstößt. Sorry


----------



## Thomas Darimont (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Nein, dass ist IMHO nicht möglich weil die Sprache Java keine Benutzerdefinierte Operatorüberladung unterstützt. Einzig allein der + Operator wurde von der Sprache "überladen" um Stringverkettungen zu vereinfachen.

Gruß Tom


----------

